# Introverted Sensing (Si) and Attention to Details



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

Attention to details is the ability to see things critically from an objective point of view. People who have high attention to details are often described as being a ‘Perfectionist’. 

Attention to detail is the inherent characteristics of a strong degree of Introverted Sensing (Si). The more developed the Si, the higher the attention to detail is in that person.

People who sense introvertedly, always have a place for objects in their internal world. E.g. in his internal world, the car should be red in colour, the remote should be placed on top of the TV. He uses this ideal internal world to critically contest the external world e.g. why isn’t the car red in colour? why is the remote control not on top of TV? This process of contesting the external is seen as being observant or being highly attentive to detail



Introverted Sensing is most prevalent is ISxJs esspecially ISTJs, as they seek to detail out things logically. Other types have it as well. The type with the most attention to detail in order or ‘detail’ is as follows:
ISxJ
ESxJ
INxP
ENxP
Attention to detail is not to be confused with being present, or fully aware of a situation. That is to characteristics of Extroverted Sensing (Se).


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Se does have a very high attention to detail. I don't see myself as having a high attention to detail, but that is because I always see things through a si filter. 

I really like this description of si. It describes my style of thinking very well:



ThePersona said:


> People who sense introvertedly, always have a place for objects in their internal world. E.g. in his internal world, the car should be red in colour, the remote should be placed on top of the TV. He uses this ideal internal world to critically contest the external world e.g. why isn’t the car red in colour? why is the remote control not on top of TV? This process of contesting the external is seen as being observant or being highly attentive to detail


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

ThePersona said:


> Attention to details is the ability to see things critically from an objective point of view. People who have high attention to details are often described as being a ‘Perfectionist’.
> 
> Attention to detail is the inherent characteristics of a strong degree of Introverted Sensing (Si). The more developed the Si, the higher the attention to detail is in that person.
> 
> ...



Just because someone pays attention to details does NOT automatically mean that they can "see things critically from an objective point of view." You can pay attention and still be an still be biased, or not be able to take objective criticism.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Just because someone pays attention to details does NOT automatically mean that they can "see things critically from an objective point of view." You can pay attention and still be an still be biased, or not be able to take objective criticism.


I agree with this. I've read that all the introverted functions, including Si, are _subjective_. The extroverted functions are more "objective" (at least from a human perspective).


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Spades said:


> I agree with this. I've read that all the introverted functions, including Si, are _subjective_. The extroverted functions are more "objective" (at least from a human perspective).


Yes! Very much so. The statement that was made has no evidence to back it up. <<<< See this is objective...


----------



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Se does have a very high attention to detail. I don't see myself as having a high attention to detail, but that is because I always see things through a si filter.
> 
> I really like this description of si. It describes my style of thinking very well:


Thanks.
From what I understand Se does not have a hight attention to detail. Try to think of the last ESTP you met... did he/she had a high attention detail?
The Se users who have high attention to details probably share border line MBTI between Se and Si.... E.g. an ISTx


----------



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

Spades said:


> I agree with this. I've read that all the introverted functions, including Si, are _subjective_. The extroverted functions are more "objective" (at least from a human perspective).


What i meant by objective is that they think in terms of objects... i.e. description in terms of the 5 senses

If objective is not the word, What would be a better word for this?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

ThePersona said:


> Thanks.
> From what I understand Se does not have a hight attention to detail. Try to think of the last ESTP you met... did he/she had a high attention detail?
> The Se users who have high attention to details probably share border line MBTI between Se and Si.... E.g. an ISTx


No, I don't think that's right. Both Si and Se have a high attention to detail. Si compares all present detail with past impressions ("the remote isn't in it's place") while Se notices details as they are currently ("the remote is on the floor").



ThePersona said:


> What i meant by objective is that they think in terms of objects... i.e. description in terms of the 5 senses
> 
> If objective is not the word, What would be a better word for this?


Literal? Pragmatic? Practical?
Maybe.


----------



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

Spades said:


> No, I don't think that's right. Both Si and Se have a high attention to detail. Si compares all present detail with past impressions ("the remote isn't in it's place") while Se notices details as they are currently ("the remote is on the floor").


I gues we have a slight different understanding here....What I understand is that noticing something does not mean having attention to detail..... Attention to detail is being critical of the details. He can notice everything going on around him but does not critically contest the details.... more like a 'yeah whatever' attitude...


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Well on the most superficial level Si is very impressionistic. A Si type can notice all the details (actually all types can we all have five senses) but the Si-type is creating (largely symbolic and unconscious) impressions and then using those impressions as a reference point for the future. The best axiom to describe the Si type is experience is the best teacher.

Here is a more in depth article on the differences between Ni and Si.
http://www.erictb.info/temperament2.html#Ni


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> The best axiom to describe the Si type is experience is the best teacher.


Wouldn't you say this of Se as well?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Si is subjective not objective. Things "should be" the way they grew up with them (or feel comfortable with that sensory experience or prefer it), not because it's inherently "correct" or "right." 

Big difference. 

SJs also only care about the details which matter to them. Some SJs care about accounting, others about clothes, and then others care about keeping their house super clean. Being an SJ doesn't mean that they care about ALL details or that they notice everything or that they're more objective than anyone else.

However, STJs may seem more "objective" but that's due to Te, not Si.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Si is subjective not objective. Things "should be" the way they grew up with them (or feel comfortable with that sensory experience or prefer it), not because it's inherently "correct" or "right."
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> SJs also only care about the details which matter to them. Some SJs care about accounting, others about clothes, and then others care about keeping their house super clean. Being an SJ doesn't mean that they care about ALL details or that they notice everything or that they're more objective than anyone else.


This is a good point. It's supported by a really good description @WickedQueen gave in this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...-i-m-curious-about-introverted-sensing-2.html



WickedQueen said:


> I have an example to differentiate between Se and Si.
> 
> Let say that someone eat a chilli.
> 
> ...






Se is good at noticing what's actually there, and remembering that.


Si is good at noticing what's actually there, but internalizing what is most important to the Si user. This is why it can be so subjective...because it only internalizes what's important to the Si user...it discards everything else.


This helps support the idea that Si users tend to focus on one thing at a time, but that we focus on it in extreme detail.


So Se users are a lot better at focusing on a lot of things at once, and they kind of use all of them together. They understand all of it better objectively, but they don't stick with any one thing for a long amount of time.


Si users are better at focusing on one thing at a time, and they understand it very well from their own perspective. So, they tend to stick with this one thing for a long amount of time.


This is why SJs become so specialized, as fourtines was saying. However, this is also why they strike others as rigid, stubborn and closed-minded.


----------

